# Which gun to use with Titan Capspray 105



## Sunnygirl (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a Capspray 105 turbine HVLP with a Maxum II gun, and I'm getting back into spraying. The turbine seems to have a lot of power and I'm very pleased with it, but have never been impressed with the gun. I've tried many different combinations of finish, Floetrol, gun settings, etc., and it always seems like the gun sprays out very large droplets. I was able to watch someone use an Anest Iwata compressor HVLP, and the spray was very fine, not large spatters. I've cleaned the gun really well in an effort to make it work better. It does a great job of putting out a lot of paint, but the spray seems to be too coarse. I'm looking at buying a new gun To solve the problem. I really like the turbine, but maybe there's a better gun I can use with it. I can't find any reviews on the Maxim Elite. The only thing I find that says it's better is it that it allows you to switch between cup and gravity. I'm wondering if I can put a Fuji gun on a Titan turbine. Does anyone know if this would be doable, or does anyone have any other suggestions on which gun to buy? Thanks so much!


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

Have you looked to see if manufacturer has different needle/block s available to accomadate various viscosities, and if you sprayed latex in the past, maybe yer orificeneedle is just plain worn out. Maybe even packing around the needle needs tightening or replacement (it will suck air instead of finish if it's worn.)

But first, if the gun hasn't been used in a long time, I'd be totally disassembling and do a thourough cleaning.

sometimes there's paint build up in the various chambers that really inhibit good performance.

Sometimes this spray stuff approaches alchemy, but all the ducks have to be in a row too.

And I often have to thin some products substantially in order to get them to spray nicely. Tried that?

Cleanliness takes time.

Hope that helps

Eric


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

I sounds like the tip is beat, typical problem go to Sherwin Williams with gun they have catalogs with different tips . if you have a problem send me a PM


----------



## Sunnygirl (Nov 16, 2011)

I've cleaned it meticulously, checked the packing and it seems ok. If this sounds like a typical problem with a worn tip, maybe that's the solution. Does anyone know if the Maxum Elite is a better gun? If I'm going to start buying tips, would prefer to do so with the better gun - if it really is a better gun. Could even put the cost of a new tip towards the new gun, which of course would have a new tip with it. I can't find any reviews on the Elite to see if it's a better gun or just has the extra feature of being able to change from cup to gravity, which really doesn't interest me. Sometimes new products are actually better, and sometimes companies just want people to think they're better. lol


----------



## Sunnygirl (Nov 16, 2011)

And sometimes the newer products are actually worse than the old products, not better! It's hard to tell until you have some experience with them, or talk to someone who has.


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

tips are on the cheep side, guns will cost big $$$$, since I am CHEEP I would go with tips, good to hear that you clean the gun well, ( biggest problem with guns is cleaning) If you need I know some reps ( what state are you in)


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

You don't state which needle was in the gun, that info would help determine the problem.
Any HVLP gun with a quick connect fitting will work with any turbine.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm using thinned acrylic enamel, using 3 oz Floetrol and 3 oz water, then adding paint to make 1 quart. I'm using a #3 nozzle set. I thought I would try the #3 using thinned to see if it would work before buying the #4. I get great output - it really puts out the paint! It just comes out in very large droplets. I never can get a fine spray with it, and I've tried all setting combinations. I had the same result when I used water-based poly with it (using #3 nozzle). It just never gives me a nice, fine spray like I would expect. That's why I feel like it might be the gun. I don't know how good the Titan/Wagner guns are. I like the turbine - it seems great! But I'm wondering if their guns are good too, or if maybe I should switch to a different brand.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Nov 16, 2011)

sgv, I'm in NC. I'm close to Greenville, SC though, so rep might be coming from there.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

you need 1.5 needle/nozzle .. 3.0 is to large


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

You're using too big a needle set. Get the #2 - it's called the "fine finish" needle set. Less output, finer results. More output, faster spraying but lesser quality finish.
Also, you never need more than 2 oz of Floetrol per quart of paint.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Nov 16, 2011)

The Titan #3 is 1.3 mm. That's the one they told me to use for water poly. For paint they say use #4 (1.8 mm), but not sure if they mean for thinned or unthinned. Earlextech, do you mean use the #2 for thinned paint AND for water poly/lacquer, or just for water poly?


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

It doesn't matter what the material is. The smaller the needle, the finer the atomization. But let's back up.
You complain of droplets being too big, but what is the end result? Are you getting orange peel? How far away from the project are you holding the gun?


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

oops Misunderstood ..1.3 is pretty fine , 1.8 is good for paint,,, but try turning down the fluid, it will be slower, but it sounds like your getting too much fluid


----------



## Sunnygirl (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm holding the gun 6" away. Yes, getting some orange peel. I can tell it's a pretty thick coat of paint, not just big droplets.
When I turn down the fluid, I still get a big drops. Turning down the air knob does the same. It seems like the gun just doesn't turn down to a fine spray like it should. I actually don't mind spending some money on a gun, different nozzle sets, etc. Just would like to make sure I'm spending it all on the RIGHT gun, not an "iffy" one. I can buy more nozzles for this gun, but don't want to find out later that this model just really doesn't give a fine spray at the lower end of the settings.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

I have not used that gun. Can't speak to it's quality.
Don't lower the air flow, that's what atomizes the finish. Do lower the fluid flow, if you overload the air with fluid it can't atomize it all and will spit some. Although at 10.5 psi it should atomize well anyway.
6" is just right. Have you tried spraying something that is already thin, like a lacquer or water borne? Paint, latex in particular, is the worst thing to spray and therefore you should not judge your gun based on the results of spraying latex.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes, I get the same results with waterborne poly. I'm trying to remember if I tried the higher air and lower fluid combination. I'll try that later today and see if it helps.

If anyone has any input on choosing a gun, would appreciate that. I'm not sure I want to start spending money on the "extras" with this gun. Might be better to start with what I know is a good gun, then when I spend the money I know I won't be wasting it. Where's a good Titan rep when you need one? They should be able to tell me what I can and can't expect from this unit.


----------

